
Reach for the Stars: Flight Altitude Records Through History - nowsourcing
http://www.asb.tv/blog/2010/11/flight-altitude-records-through-history/
======
scelerat
Sadly no mention of the Montgolfier brothers, who really opened up the sky to
a lot of people's imagination back in the 18th century. Manned flight at 900m
in 1784!

------
younata
They forgot Apollo 13.
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_13#Mission_notes>)

